# Remoska



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We bought a Remoska the other day, a bit on the expensive side I thought but what a great piece of kit. My wife hasn't stopped using it since, you can bake a cake, make a curry - I love curry, roast a chicken, fry the breakfast, and this morning we made the porridge in it., oh and the other day she made a fabulous fish bake. I am certainly a convert as it runs on just 650-watts and that is available on any hook-up so I don't think we will be using the MH oven again. One draw back though it won't cooker 26 pound turkey - Thank God!

Wobby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Morning Wobby

Mrs Zeb went shopping a couple of weeks ago and came back with a second one for the house. :roll: 8O 

Just warning you so you can keep Mrs Wobbs on a shorter leash than I managed! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'm really quite pleased we do now have two. They are brilliant bits of kit as you say, and it will save carting the only one back and forth to the truck . . . . and remove the danger of forgetting it and leaving it at home!! 8O


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Wobby, I agree, its one of the best things we have bought for the MH.
We also use it in home, better than using 2kw+ of power on the fan oven. Now the MH oven is used as a bread bin. 
Rick.


wobby said:


> We bought a Remoska the other day, a bit on the expensive side I thought but what a great piece of kit. My wife hasn't stopped using it since, you can bake a cake, make a curry - I love curry, roast a chicken, fry the breakfast, and this morning we made the porridge in it., oh and the other day she made a fabulous fish bake. I am certainly a convert as it runs on just 650-watts and that is available on any hook-up so I don't think we will be using the MH oven again. One draw back though it won't cooker 26 pound turkey - Thank God!
> 
> Wobby


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Morning Wobby
> 
> Mrs Zeb went shopping a couple of weeks ago and came back with a second one for the house. :roll: 8O
> 
> ...


Oh God must hide the credit cards, "now where did I put them". :? :?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Tricky2 said:


> Now the MH oven is used as a bread bin.


Ours is used as a Remoska cupboard. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

We have two of the standard (470w) size - one in the van - one in doors.

My other half has not found anything she cant cook in it.

Great piece of essential kit.

Happy Travels


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Agreed, an excellent buy and made for motorhoming BUT, I am on my second pan in less than a year. 

While drying up the pan of the first one it fell on the (cushionfloor) kitchen floor and dented so badly that the lid would not go back on and the whole thing was useless. I was amazed how fragile it was. 

Take care and don't drop it !

G


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Remoska / Bravoska*

We have both Remoska and Bravoska. Brilliant pieces of kit, Bravoska is more versatile and cheaper but about 1200w.

Steve


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Remoska / Bravoska*



pneumatician said:


> We have both Remoska and Bravoska. Brilliant pieces of kit, Bravoska is more versatile and cheaper but about 1200w.
> 
> Steve


Same here, we were just about to get a remoska when we read about the bravoska on the forum, so got that instead. Took it away on a trip to Spain/Portugal and had problems with that 1200W demand. Now we have the Ramoska as well and SWSBO is delighted with it at home and by the time of the next trip she will be a dab hand at knocking up all sorts of goodies in it !

Mike


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Remoska / Bravoska*

We have never had problems with the Bravoska but then we have yet to camp in Spain and Portugal, just about all of the other European countries tho. I have used ours with the 750w Generator, just takes a little longer. Our Camping Microwave works also. I use direct connection not through the Van.
Having said this we only take the gennie where there is no hook up so on long trips it stays home.

Steve


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Interesting post this..Gordon was only saying the other day that the only piece of cooking kit we dont have is a Remoska......still, as he does the cooking so he can have ANYTHING he wants....lol 

Jenny


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Guys,

We looked at these the other day in Lakeland and the lady there said they were wonderful. The only thing that worried me was, as the element is in the lid, where do you put it when it's just been removed (to stir, add ingredients etc)

I realise there is a stand for it but it must get hot and with limited workspace in the MH I can see an accident looming possibly.

How do other people deal with this potential hazard, or am I being paranoid? :? :? 

We do use a slow cooker at home and have found a nice small one suitable for 2 people. This would be perfect for the MH.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Colonel,
slightly off topic...if you decide to go down the route of a slow cooker..have a look at the 3 in 1 cooker sold by Lakeland. It is a rice cooker (excellent) steamer and slow cooker all in one. Not cheap at £ 50 ish but good value if you like to cook rice (no sticky water to get rid of afterwards, easily washed container...this is spot-on !) Gordon says he wouldnt be without it !!

edit...sorry, I have just relised you already have a slow cooker.....Still, this might be something you could use as well...LOL !!

Jenny


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

colonel said:


> The only thing that worried me was, as the element is in the lid, where do you put it when it's just been removed (to stir, add ingredients etc)
> .


You're right, this can be a hazard. When you take it off the pan and turn it over it rests on it's handles without rocking so, if you make sure you put it where you don't touch it and somewhere away from electric leads and plastic things , it should be OK.

If the worktop is really crowded then one of us holds the top while the other stirs.

One other useful feature, if you buy the rack to go in it, is that you can rest the rack safely on the lid of the cooker ( make sure you don't block the 2 vent holes) and rest plates to get hot on the top.

It does lots of things that a slow cooker will not do - ie bread, cakes, scones , etc. At the moment mine is cooking a big slab of polenta for lunch. A first so it might be a total failure- but it smells good !

G


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Grizzly,

If that Polenta is to go with a Ghoulash, count me in lady.... :wink: :wink: 

Thanks for the advice. I think we might look again...


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We have found that the rack if placed on the work-top is an ideal spot to rest the lid on as well.

wobby


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Remoska / Bravoska*

completely off topic - but please tell me about your avatur (have I got that right?)



pneumatician said:


> We have never had problems with the Bravoska but then we have yet to camp in Spain and Portugal, just about all of the other European countries tho. I have used ours with the 750w Generator, just takes a little longer. Our Camping Microwave works also. I use direct connection not through the Van.
> Having said this we only take the gennie where there is no hook up so on long trips it stays home.
> 
> Steve


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Ramoska*

I have nothing to add to the above. Its the best bit of kit we have ever bought and use it in m/h and indoors. The main cooker hasn't been used since I don't know when! Great for us and cooks so well without any of the mess left in a large oven! So easy to clean and wash out afterwards. 

To give us a bit more space we put glass cutting boards across the sink which gives us access to the sink but an extra bit of worktop to put the top onto.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have had a Ramoska for over 3 years and we would use it in the house before we started fulltiming. Very good buy, it does our sunday roast wherever we are.

steve & ann ------------ teensvan.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Time Traveller,

My piccy is of my Aeroplane a Cap 232 I would like it to be fullsize but sadly its a 1/5 model powered by a 25cc IC engine. One of the few lying arround the house,study, garage etc also into toy boats. Building a Clyde Puffer at pres.

I empathise with the guy who does all of the cooking. I also insist on cooking whilst away. It started when Vals job was to keep the kids away from the kitchen area when proper camping. 
She did have a go a couple of years ago but was banned after she melted the Coctail Cabinet doors and the rubber beading arround the sink . You guessed it, with the Remoska. I think you call it a Blonde moment. Or is she just being crafty ??

Steve


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Timetraveller,

As you will see from my/our Avatar, MOH is little and blonde and although an excellent cook, is a danger to all around on a bad day... hee hee :lol: 

I think we'll stick to the slow cooker thanks..... 8O


----------

